# Is it Worth it to Purchase Williamsburg Flex Pass?



## MULTIZ321 (May 1, 2011)

Is it worth is to purchase the Flex Pass for the Williamsburg triangle - adult price $171.45. 

The Williamsburg Flex ticket is valid for 7 consecutive days of unlimited admission to Busch Gardens, Colonial Williamsburg, Jamestown Settlement, Yorktown Victory Center, Historic Jamestowne & Yorktown Battlefield. The Flex ticket includes parking at Busch Gardens. Parking is free at all other locations.

We intend to visit Jamestown, Yorktown and Williamsburg and will probably skip Busch Gardens.

Thanks for any advice.

Richard


----------



## mecllap (May 1, 2011)

The bulk of that price is probably for Busch Gardens and if you're not going there at all, no way would it be worth it.  You can check individual prices for the historic sites online, but I'm sure they're way less than that amount.


----------



## PigsDad (May 1, 2011)

I agree -- if you are not planning on going to Busch Gardens or the water park (the name escapes me now), the Flex ticket wouldn't be worth it.

We were there a few years ago and did get the Flex pass and made very good use of it.  It allowed us to do different things each day -- several of the days we would do something "historical" in the morning, and then head to one of the parks for the afternoon / evening.  Because the parking was included in the pass, it did save us a bunch.  If we didn't get the passes, we probably would have just gone to the parks a couple of days and then felt like we would have to stay there from opening to closing, just to get our money's worth.  Those don't end up being very fun days, in my experience.

Kurt


----------



## Rob&Carol Q (May 2, 2011)

If you can spend a day in a museum, it's a super deal.  If you are done with an historical site in two hours, it's a waste.

Personally, I have spent a full day at each site listed...but I'm kind of geeky that way.  To actually stand in the same location that George Washington used to view the British earthworks...pretty cool.

Of course, then my kids saw a deer and off they went...oddly, they don't share the same appreciation of history...

Colonial Williamsburg can easily be a two/three day event all by itself...lot's of things to do and see there.

BTW, the distance between the Jamestown site and the Yorktown site is maybe 20 minutes down one of the more pretty roads you will ever travel.

Yeah, I like the area.


----------



## Big Matt (May 2, 2011)

As posted above, if you want to get really into everything Colonial Williamsburg has to offer, then it may be worth it, however, CW has its own passes and they may not be much more than one day admission for a season pass.

Jamestown has both the museum and this national park site (on the original settlement site).  Do both.  Combined they take a day.

Yorktown is really hit or miss depending on how much you are into the British surrender.

Personally, I would go to Busch Gardens.  It is the nicest amusement park I've ever been to outside of the Disney parks.  It is clean and has some very intersting things to do.  The rides are good too.  Going to Busch Gardens at night is really fun.  It is a different place in the dark with the lights lit.

Depending on when you go during the year I would consider including the following other things:
1) trip to at least one historic plantation on route 5
2) Norfolk to see Nauticus and maybe the botanical gardens
3) Virginia Beach boardwalk
4) Petersburg battlefield
5) College of William and Mary campus, Muscarelle Museum, etc.
6) Premium Outlets
7) Williamsburg Pottery (just to say you did it)
8) Yankee Candle Store
9) Ferry to Scotland and then Surrey County
10) Williamsburg Winery (good lunch there)
11) Ghost Tour
12) Drive the Colonial Parkway from Williamsburg to Jamestown at dusk
13) Visit Yorktown's shops including Riverwalk


----------



## DHop (May 2, 2011)

We were just there in March.  We purchased 5 site tickets that included Williamsburg, both Jamestown sites and both Yorktown sites.  I would allow myself one day for The Yorktown sites but two days each for Jamestown and Williamsburg.  We spent 5 days seeing them and my 12 and 9 year old sons had a great time.  My 12 year old stated that it was "better than Disney" and he doesn't study history (or anything else for that matter).


----------



## MULTIZ321 (May 3, 2011)

Thanks all.  I appreciate the advice and comments. 

Matt, thanks for your great suggestions. As you know there are 5 historic plantations on Route 5 - four of which are currently open to the public. Of the four, how many do you think can be reasonably done in a day?

I'll probably have other Williamsburg triangle questions but will post them in a separate string.

Richard


----------



## Big Matt (May 4, 2011)

You can see all of them in about 5 hours if you keep moving.  Don't pay a lot to see them.  I don't know current pricing, but it should be under $10.




MULTIZ321 said:


> Thanks all.  I appreciate the advice and comments.
> 
> Matt, thanks for your great suggestions. As you know there are 5 historic plantations on Route 5 - four of which are currently open to the public. Of the four, how many do you think can be reasonably done in a day?
> 
> ...


----------

